# TIME FOR SOME FUN 2 : Guess the movie



## KZOR (21/6/16)

Let's test our knowledge of the world of acting.
I will start the game with a easy one and anyone can follow with their own one.
*INSTRUCTIONS :*
Get a famous movie one-liner
Alter it using a term/phrase synonymous with vaping.
Add a single clue. (can be in word or image form)
*RULES:*
DO NOT GOOGLE THE PHRASE!!!!!!
Have to be over 18 to take part.
Start reply with the answer followed by new challenge *(COMPULSORY)*
And .....DO NOT GOOGLE.

Quote : “There’s only two vapers I trust. One of ‘em’s me, the other one’s not you”,
Clue:


----------



## Vaping Kicks Ash (21/6/16)

"The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the iniquities of the selfish and the tyranny of the evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and goodwill, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper, and the finder of lost children. And I will vape down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon thee!"


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/6/16)

These are hard  I googled so I wont post my answers  But I will keep trying with the ones to follow


----------



## kevkev (21/6/16)

Vaping Kicks Ash said:


> "The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the iniquities of the selfish and the tyranny of the evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and goodwill, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper, and the finder of lost children. And I will vape down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon thee!"
> 
> View attachment 58489



Pulp Fiction

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ShamZ (21/6/16)

I've had it with this mother f*****g vape on this mother f*****g plane! 

Sam Jackson as in @Vaping Kicks Ash above

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## KZOR (21/6/16)

Snakes on the plane


----------



## theyettie (21/6/16)

KZOR said:


> Let's test our knowledge of the world of acting.
> I will start the game with a easy one and anyone can follow with their own one.
> *INSTRUCTIONS :*
> Get a famous movie one-liner
> ...



Con air. Good movie!
Quote: "I like the Christmas babies Trent, and I love the way my mod feels when I'm wearing my rainbow jacket..."
Bahahahahahahaha!!
Clue: Jesicca Alba

Reactions: Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## KZOR (21/6/16)

*"They can take our drips*, _*but they will never take our mods*_."


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/6/16)

theyettie said:


> Con air. Good movie!
> Quote: "I like the Christmas babies Trent, and I love the way my mod feels when I'm wearing my rainbow jacket..."
> Bahahahahahahaha!!
> Clue: Jesicca Alba



The love Guru!

Quote: Forgiveness is between them and God. Its up to me to arrange the Cloud Comp
Clue:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/6/16)

KZOR said:


> *"They can take our drips*, _*but they will never take our mods*_."
> View attachment 58491



Braveheart? Or was it Mad Max :/


----------



## Marzuq (21/6/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Braveheart? Or was it Mad Max :/


Braveheart

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevkev (21/6/16)

I take away his mods. Both of them.

clue:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (21/6/16)

KZOR said:


> *"They can take our drips*, _*but they will never take our mods*_."
> View attachment 58491



Mad max was the clue to get to Mel Gibson ......main actor in Braveheart.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (22/6/16)

kevkev said:


> I take away his mods. Both of them.
> 
> clue:


Wild guessing Die Hard

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Cespian (22/6/16)

kevkev said:


> I take away his mods. Both of them.
> 
> clue:



Sin City???

*Quote:*
You take the blue Minikin, the story ends...

*Clue:*


----------



## kevkev (22/6/16)

Cespian said:


> Sin City???
> 
> *Quote:*
> You take the blue Minikin, the story ends...
> ...



Yes sir. And the Matrix. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (22/6/16)

We're vapers, Jim. Yeah. Okay, okay. Buy a lot of stuff, you're a good vaper. But if you don't buy a lot of stuff, if you don't, what are you then, I ask you?


----------



## Boktiet (22/6/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> The love Guru!
> 
> Quote: Forgiveness is between them and God. Its up to me to arrange the Cloud Comp
> Clue:
> View attachment 58492



Man on fire...brilliant movie

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stevape;) (22/6/16)

SHOW! ME! THE! MOD!


----------



## DrSirus-88 (22/6/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> The love Guru!
> 
> Quote: Forgiveness is between them and God. Its up to me to arrange the Cloud Comp
> Clue:
> View attachment 58492


Man on fire


----------



## Cespian (22/6/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> We're vapers, Jim. Yeah. Okay, okay. Buy a lot of stuff, you're a good vaper. But if you don't buy a lot of stuff, if you don't, what are you then, I ask you?




Going to speculate and say Fight Club?... possible jab at Ikea Boy, although I dont recall this phrase from the movie.

(Damn... I just broke the first rule)

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (22/6/16)

Stevape;) said:


> SHOW! ME! THE! MOD!
> View attachment 58543


Jerry Maguire

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (22/6/16)

This is for all you new people. I have only one rule. Everybody vapes, no one smokes. If you don't do your job, I'll kill you myself! Welcome to the Roughnecks!


----------



## Caveman (22/6/16)

"Vape on, Vape off"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (22/6/16)

Last one, from one of the best ever, sorry no vaping here

A census taker once tried to test me. I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice chianti.


----------



## Cespian (22/6/16)

Caveman said:


> "Vape on, Vape off"



Karate Kid!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cespian (22/6/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Last one, from one of the best ever, sorry no vaping here
> 
> A census taker once tried to test me. I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice chianti.




Silence of the lambs... ok I'm done hogging the easy ones hehe.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cespian (22/6/16)

*Quote:*
You merely adopted the vape, I was born in it, moulded by it.

*Clue:*
This one is easy enough

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (22/6/16)

Cespian said:


> *Quote:*
> You merely adopted the vape, I was born in it, moulded by it.
> 
> *Clue:*
> This one is easy enough

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (22/6/16)

"There are over 550 million sub-ohm devices in worldwide circulation. That's one vaping device for every twelve people on the planet. The only question is... how do we get the other eleven into vaping?"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (22/6/16)

RichJB said:


> "There are over 550 million sub-ohm devices in worldwide circulation. That's one vaping device for every twelve people on the planet. The only question is... how do we get the other eleven into vaping?"


Great one, very clever


----------



## RichJB (22/6/16)

"You can't handle the truth! Son, we live in a world that has vaping, and that vaping has to be guarded by men with 200W mods. Who's gonna do it? You, Rip Trippers? You, Phil Busardo? I have a greater responsibility than you can _possibly_ fathom. You weep for the juice companies, and you curse big tobacco. You have that luxury. You have the luxury of not knowing what I know -- that my cigalike, while tragic, probably saved lives; and my 12mg nic juice, while grotesque and incomprehensible to you, saves lives. You don't want the truth because deep down in places you don't talk about at vape gatherings, you want me chucking clouds - you _need _me chucking clouds. We use words like "wicking", "O-rings", "kanthal". We use these words as the backbone of a life spent defending something. You use them as a punch-line. I have neither the time nor the inclination to explain VG to a man who rises and sleeps under the blanket of vapour that I produce and then questions the manner in which I create it. I would rather that you just said "clouds for days" and went on your way. Otherwise, I suggest you pick up a dripper and man a post. Either way, I don't give a damn what you think you're entitled to!"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## theyettie (22/6/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Last one, from one of the best ever, sorry no vaping here
> 
> A census taker once tried to test me. I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice chianti.



Silence of the lambs... Probably one of the best movies ever IMO...

Quote: "Your eGo one is writing cheques your body can't cash"
Clue:

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/6/16)

Boktiet said:


> Man on fire...brilliant movie



Yip


----------



## RichJB (22/6/16)

@theyettie:

~ You never strum your coils anymore with your tweezer tips
And there's no spit-back now, like before, in your glass drip tips
You're trying hard not to cry, it's
Coz you're getting dry hits
You've lost that vaping feeling ~

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## theyettie (22/6/16)

RichJB said:


> @theyettie:
> 
> ~ You never strum your coils anymore with your tweezer tips
> And there's no spit-back now, like before, in your glass drip tips
> ...



THAT IS BRILLIANTLY DONE MATE!!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## theyettie (22/6/16)

theyettie said:


> THAT IS BRILLIANTLY DONE MATE!!!!!



That is one helluva cool clue to my movie... I hate that song though... Love songs in general irritate me. Only metal bands should be allowed to make love songs. Like "Love gun" from KISS. Now there's a quality love song!!


----------



## Spydro (22/6/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> This is for all you new people. I have only one rule. Everybody vapes, no one smokes. If you don't do your job, I'll kill you myself! Welcome to the Roughnecks!



Starship Troopers.



RichJB said:


> "You can't handle the truth! Son, we live in a world that has vaping, and that vaping has to be guarded by men with 200W mods. Who's gonna do it? You, Rip Trippers? You, Phil Busardo? I have a greater responsibility than you can _possibly_ fathom. You weep for the juice companies, and you curse big tobacco. You have that luxury. You have the luxury of not knowing what I know -- that my cigalike, while tragic, probably saved lives; and my 12mg nic juice, while grotesque and incomprehensible to you, saves lives. You don't want the truth because deep down in places you don't talk about at vape gatherings, you want me chucking clouds - you _need _me chucking clouds. We use words like "wicking", "O-rings", "kanthal". We use these words as the backbone of a life spent defending something. You use them as a punch-line. I have neither the time nor the inclination to explain VG to a man who rises and sleeps under the blanket of vapour that I produce and then questions the manner in which I create it. I would rather that you just said "clouds for days" and went on your way. Otherwise, I suggest you pick up a dripper and man a post. Either way, I don't give a damn what you think you're entitled to!"



A Few Good Men.


*quote:*
"Not the e liquid, you dope! 

*clue:*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (22/6/16)

*Quote -- 
I don't know who you are. I don't know what you vape. If you are looking for coils, I can tell you I don't have a coil jig. But what I do have are a very particular set of skills; skills I have acquired over a very long vapecareer. Skills that make me a cloudchaser to people like you. If you let my shipment go now, that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you, I will not pursue you. But if you don't, I will look for you, I will find you, and I will blow a cloud at you.

Too Easy for a clue -- Sorry *

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouder (22/6/16)

"I live my life", one vape at a time"


----------



## Clouder (22/6/16)

"Have my mod back at ten oh one.
If my mod aint back at ten oh one, I'm getting my spare mod, wick and juice it and hunt'n you motherf*^%ing ass DOWN!"


----------



## Switchy (22/6/16)

RichJB said:


> "You can't handle the truth! Son, we live in a world that has vaping, and that vaping has to be guarded by men with 200W mods. Who's gonna do it? You, Rip Trippers? You, Phil Busardo? I have a greater responsibility than you can _possibly_ fathom. You weep for the juice companies, and you curse big tobacco. You have that luxury. You have the luxury of not knowing what I know -- that my cigalike, while tragic, probably saved lives; and my 12mg nic juice, while grotesque and incomprehensible to you, saves lives. You don't want the truth because deep down in places you don't talk about at vape gatherings, you want me chucking clouds - you _need _me chucking clouds. We use words like "wicking", "O-rings", "kanthal". We use these words as the backbone of a life spent defending something. You use them as a punch-line. I have neither the time nor the inclination to explain VG to a man who rises and sleeps under the blanket of vapour that I produce and then questions the manner in which I create it. I would rather that you just said "clouds for days" and went on your way. Otherwise, I suggest you pick up a dripper and man a post. Either way, I don't give a damn what you think you're entitled to!"


I'm sorry but this is gold!
Seriously man, brilliant!!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gibo (22/6/16)

Clouder said:


> "Have my mod back at ten oh one.
> If my mod aint back at ten oh one, I'm getting my spare mod, wick and juice it and hunt'n you motherf*^%ing ass DOWN!"


bad boys 2


----------



## Gibo (22/6/16)

Clouder said:


> "I live my life", one vape at a time"


fast and furious


----------



## WARMACHINE (22/6/16)

Chewie, we're home


----------



## WARMACHINE (22/6/16)

Frankly dear, I don't smoke


----------



## WARMACHINE (22/6/16)

*You can't handle the 18mg!




*


----------



## Henx (22/6/16)

Say hello to my little mech!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (22/6/16)

Henx said:


> Say hello to my little mech!


The dude with the face

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow (22/6/16)

I've seen the EXORCIST ABOUT A HUNDRED AND SIXTY-SEVEN TIMES, AND IT KEEPS GETTING FUNNIER EVERY SINGLE TIME I SEE IT... NOT TO MENTION THE FACT THAT YOU'RE TALKING TO A DEAD GUY... ...


----------



## RichJB (22/6/16)

Betelgeuse, Betelgeuse, Betelgeuse

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShamZ (22/6/16)

RichJB said:


> "There are over 550 million sub-ohm devices in worldwide circulation. That's one vaping device for every twelve people on the planet. The only question is... how do we get the other eleven into vaping?"


Lord of War

Wont make a new one as there are a few running


----------



## ShamZ (22/6/16)

theyettie said:


> Silence of the lambs... Probably one of the best movies ever IMO...
> 
> Quote: "Your eGo one is writing cheques your body can't cash"
> Clue:
> View attachment 58575


Top gun?


----------



## Riaz (22/6/16)

"I live my life quarter ohms at a time. 
It don't matter if you vape a mil or 100ml a day, vaping is vaping"


----------



## VapeSnow (22/6/16)

Riaz said:


> "I live my life quarter ohms at a time.
> It don't matter if you vape a mil or 100ml a day, vaping is vaping"



Fast and furious

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ShamZ (22/6/16)

Riaz said:


> "I live my life quarter ohms at a time.
> It don't matter if you vape a mil or 100ml a day, vaping is vaping"


The Fast and the Furious

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## theyettie (22/6/16)

ShamZ said:


> Top gun?



Bingo!


----------



## VapeSnow (22/6/16)

My name's Rod, and I like to party


----------



## KZOR (22/6/16)

Ted?


----------



## Lex Aer (22/6/16)

Hot Rod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/6/16)

Let's see if any of you youngsters get this one?

"You brought vaping back into the house. I had forgotten."


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/6/16)

And another one from the same film to help...

“I can't seem to stop vaping wherever I am. And what's worse, I can't seem to stop going subohm”


----------



## Caveman (23/6/16)

*easy enough one: *
My mama always said, ‘Life was like a box of DIY ejuice. You never know what you’re gonna get.'


----------



## ShamZ (23/6/16)

Caveman said:


> *easy enough one: *
> My mama always said, ‘Life was like a box of DIY ejuice. You never know what you’re gonna get.'


Forest, Forest Gump


----------



## Caveman (23/6/16)

ShamZ said:


> Forest, Forest Gump


----------



## ShamZ (23/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> And another one from the same film to help...
> 
> “I can't seem to stop vaping wherever I am. And what's worse, I can't seem to stop going subohm”


These are really tough Oom! I had to cheat for this, and its so old my Dad was not even born!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Henx (23/6/16)

Oh, you think clouds are your ally. But you merely adopted the clouds, I was born in it, moulded by it. I didn't go sub ohm until I was already a man, by then it was nothing to me but CHUCKING CLOUDS!


----------



## Cespian (23/6/16)

Henx said:


> Oh, you think clouds are your ally. But you merely adopted the clouds, I was born in it, moulded by it. I didn't go sub ohm until I was already a man, by then it was nothing to me but CHUCKING CLOUDS!



The dark cloud rises


----------



## Cespian (23/6/16)

Ive got mods... they're multiplying. and I'm losing some ohms. because the power that theyre supplying... its electrifying


----------



## Henx (23/6/16)

Cespian said:


> Ive got mods... they're multiplying. and I'm losing some ohms. because the power that theyre supplying... its electrifying


 Grease! lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Henx (23/6/16)

Cespian said:


> The dark cloud rises


I laughed more than i should have at that reply! haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (23/6/16)

_"BEEP BEEP Richie! They ALL sub-ohm down here. When you're down here with us, you'll sub-ohm too!"


_


----------

